# Norris Lake TN



## bass788 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm heading down to Norris Lake in TN for a week boating trip, going to try to mix in a little fishing and have not been to this lake before, any advice? I will be taking gear to pretty much fish for anything, but would most enjoy targeting bass, stripers, and walleye. 

Has anyone been fishing this lake recently or have any advice?

We will be staying in the Indian River Marina area. I will gladly post results upon our return.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

We had our big family vacation down at Norris last week. Had a great time but with all the family and kids i didnt get enough time to myself to justify buying a fishing license. No one wanted to fish everyone only wanted to go tubing, and we have a 6 week old. BUT i still had a relaxing time. I have fished there and Dale Hollow before and i have had good success with Swim jigs, swim baits, spinner baits, buckhair jigs, spook jrs. for top water, and night crawlers for live. I target large and small mouths. We stayed at twin cove this year and i saw some nice pictures of stripers at the marina. The beautiful thing about Norris and Dale are the amount of coves there are to fish. The main water gets rough with boaters but there's so many places you can find calm fishing water. It spoils you. I will give you one big piece of advice, not sure what rout you're taking down there but if you go through cinci AVOID the Brent Spence Bridge! They are still fixing it from the fire and traffic is bad. It was faster for us to take 275 around.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> We had our big family vacation down at Norris last week. Had a great time but with all the family and kids i didnt get enough time to myself to justify buying a fishing license. No one wanted to fish everyone only wanted to go tubing, and we have a 6 week old. BUT i still had a relaxing time. I have fished there and Dale Hollow before and i have had good success with Swim jigs, swim baits, spinner baits, buckhair jigs, spook jrs. for top water, and night crawlers for live. I target large and small mouths. We stayed at twin cove this year and i saw some nice pictures of strippers at the marina. The beautiful thing about Norris and Dale are the amount of coves there are to fish. The main water gets rough with boaters but there's so many places you can find calm fishing water. It spoils you. I will give you one big piece of advice, not sure what rout you're taking down there but if you go through cinci AVOID the Brent Spence Bridge! They are still fixing it from the fire and traffic is bad. It was faster for us to take 275 around.


I love stripper pics! I hope to stay at that marina some day.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

miked913 said:


> I love stripper pics! I hope to stay at that marina some day.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


🤷🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️ I can’t spell


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Norris is super clear and very deep. This time of year your best fishing options will be after dark with soft plastics off the rock ledges for bass. Stripers are going to be way deep, and Norris isn't known as much of a walleye lake.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

miked913 said:


> I love stripper pics! I hope to stay at that marina some day.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Me too.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got back from Norris, Peak summer pool. We fished flooded bushes up the river, Clinch side. Bass were aggressive when you could find the right bush! I've fished this lake a lot over the years. Not really known for "Great" bass fishing but I usually manage to get a few each time out. Drop shots, jigs, crankbaits and lizards pay-off. Usually a mixed bag of smallies, large mouth and spots. Stripers have eluded me for the most part. (Don't really target them) But live bait seems to be the way go to. Walleyes are usually caught up the rivers. Have fun!


----------

